# Santa Baby....



## Ronni (Nov 29, 2018)

Had to give ole' Santa a hand!   


I posted this image on facebook. My sweet daughter Paige jumped on this and outed me, tagging Ron and telling him "Do you see what she's doing at "work?"  :lol:

Ron's comments: "Work ... that’s where she says she is, but really just picking up guys!  She says she is partial to beards? That’s apparent!!!!"  

And then: "Why is your hand where it is? " 

Jeez. I was just helping the poor old guy. It's Christmas...we wouldn't want dear old Santa to get hurt, now would we?  :angel:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2018)

:lol1:


----------



## Lara (Nov 29, 2018)




----------

